# Slowed Down



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I really did not know what to title this, but I have started to see a consistent problem with my 7" fire HDX.  If I do not use it for a day or so, or if I wake it up  , or if it has been powered  off, when I turn it back on, my on device or cloud library shows nothing.  There seems to be a running status bar across the top and after ten or 15 minutes the books appear, both on the device and in the cloud.    

Is there any way to make the books appear quickly when I turn it on or wake it up?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you done a hard restart?  Hold down the power button until the screen goes back.  Ignore the shut down pop up.  Just keep holding the button.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Trying it now,  I tried once earlier but did not hold the button long enough.  It seems a little quicker now, only takes about five to seven minutes to start showing books in the cloud library.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would contact Kindle CS.  It shouldn't be taking that long.  Is the device full?

Betsy


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

It is not full, by any means.  It is showing almost 49 GB free with my files only occupying 5.4 GB.  I have learned to leave most things in the cloud.  I did the hard restart and after a day things seem much more responsive and fast.


----------

